# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Как вернуть некачественную вещь при отсутствии чека

## Irina

*Очень часто мы сталкиваемся с такой ситуацией, когда, покупая, например, обувь на рынке (не всегда дешевую) чек нам не выдают, а мы его не требуем. Что же делать в ситуации, когда любимые туфли развалились через неделю носки, а чека у нас нет?
*
В первую очередь определимся, что в зависимости от конкретной ситуации, если Вам продали товар ненадлежащего качества, вы вправе требовать: замены недоброкачественного товара товаром надлежащего качества; соразмерного уменьшения покупной цены товара; незамедлительного безвозмездного устранения недостатков товара; возмещения расходов по устранению недостатков товара.

Кроме этого, вместо предъявления указанных выше требований, Вы можете потребовать возврата уплаченной за товар денежной суммы.

При этом Вы обязаны по требованию и за счет продавца возвратить купленный товар ненадлежащего качества.

В соответствии с законом, возвратить бракованный товар можно без упаковки.

*При отсутствии чека главной задачей является доказать то, что покупку Вы совершили именно в той торговой точке, куда собираетесь предъявлять претензии.
*
А это сделать не так-то просто хотя бы потому, что мало кто из продавцов сразу же согласится, что бракованный товар был куплен именно у них.

Согласно законодательству, отсутствие у потребителя документа, подтверждающего факт приобретения товара, не является основанием для отказа в удовлетворении его требований.

*Для подтверждения факта приобретения товара могут использоваться*

    * свидетельские показания,
    * элементы потребительской упаковки, на которых имеются отметки, подтверждающие, что приобретение товара осуществлялось у данного продавца,
    * а также документы и другие средства доказывания, указывающие на приобретение товара у данного продавца.

Это может быть упоминание названия торговой фирмы или продавца (индивидуального предпринимателя) в накладной, товарном чеке, на бирке, прикрепленной к изделию;

фирменная упаковка с указанием данных о продавце;

серийный номер изделия, артикул и другие данные о товаре, указанные на нем и зафиксированные в документации торговой точки,

а также любые иные доказательства (их следует указать в претензии, если есть необходимость в ее составлении).

Бывает такое, что продавцы, не желая идти на конфликт с покупателем, удовлетворяют его требования, но если все развивается по-иному сценарию, продавец начинает вести себя некорректно, то лучше не терять зря времени и перейти к письменной форме обращения.

*Этим Вы сэкономите свое время и нервы.*

Правильно составленная претензия зачастую оказывается самым действенным орудием!

Причем в ней важно не только содержание, но и тон вашего обращения, которое должно быть максимально кратким и достаточно жестким. 

Лучше использовать слова «я требую», чем «я прошу». Претензию необходимо сразу же написать в двух экземплярах.

Передав претензию продавцу, один экземпляр оставляете ему, а второй – себе, только на нем сотрудник магазина должен поставить отметку о приеме с подписью или печатью.

Если продавец отказывается принимать претензию, ссылаясь, например, на то, что он кого-то заменяет или без директора не может это сделать, а он в отъезде, в этом случае сразу же идите в администрацию рынка или торгового центра.

Там обязательно пойдут Вам на встречу!

Иногда, хватает одного вызова не идущего на контакт продавца, после чего вещь сразу либо заменяют на качественную, либо возвращают деньги, либо беспрекословно подписывают претензию.

А еще можно потребовать  книгу жалоб и предложений торговой точки и вписать претензию туда.

В случае, если продавец начинает обвинять Вас в том, что это именно по Вашей вине вещь испорчена, потому что: не так носили, не так ухаживали, купили не по размеру и т.д., не стоит впадать в панику!

Просто нужно помнить, что в таких случаях проводится экспертиза.

Чтобы не терзаться сомнениями в честности проверки и не допустить злоупотреблений, воспользуйтесь законным правом потребителя присутствовать при экспертизе товара.

А чтобы о Вас не забыли, обязательно укажите в претензии, что просите сообщить  о месте, дате и времени проведения экспертизы в соответствии с п. 9 ст. 20 Закона «О защите прав потребителей».

Продавец, в соответствии с законодательством, обязан  в случае необходимости провести проверку качества товара, а также  проинформировать потребителя о его праве на участие в проверке качества товара, а если такая проверка не может быть проведена незамедлительно, то о месте и времени проведения проверки.

При возникновении между потребителем и продавцом  спора о наличии недостатков товара и причинах их возникновения продавец обязан провести экспертизу товара за свой счет.

Если в результате экспертизы товара установлено, что недостатки товара отсутствуют или возникли после передачи товара потребителю вследствие нарушения им установленных правил использования, хранения, транспортировки товара или действий третьих лиц, потребитель обязан возместить продавцу расходы на проведение экспертизы.  

Требования потребителя о соразмерном уменьшении покупной цены товара ненадлежащего качества, возмещении расходов на устранение недостатков товара потребителем или третьим лицом, расторжении договора розничной купли-продажи и  возврате уплаченной за товар ненадлежащего качества денежной суммы подлежат удовлетворению продавцом незамедлительно.

В случае, если удовлетворить требования потребителя незамедлительно не представляется возможным, максимальный срок для удовлетворения требований потребителя не может превышать семи дней со дня предъявления соответствующего требования, а при необходимости проведения экспертизы – четырнадцати дней. 

(Статья написана в соответствии с законодательство РБ)

----------

